# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Black Felon Kills White Cop  Where are the Riots Now?

## Coolwalker

In 2001, white Cincinnati police officer Steven Roach shot and killed Timothy Thomas, a 19 year old black teen. Police were in the process of executing an arrest warrant for Thomas when he tried to flee the scene. In the process, Roach shot Thomas as he believed the young man was reaching for gun in a dark alley. It turns out that Thomas wasnt armed, and some believe he was merely trying to pull up his baggy pants. Riots broke out in Cincinnati for the next 4 days and tensions continued to boil for several years after.

In 2012, Sanford, Florida security guard George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin, a 17 year old black teen. Martin was unarmed, but had physically attacked Zimmerman who tried to question him about being in that specific neighborhood at that time of night. Riots broke out all over the country. Whites were attacked and beat up all in the name of Trayvon, even though Zimmerman was Hispanic, not white. Martin had a police record, owned a set of burglary tools, had been expelled from school on several occasions and even posted that he wanted to fight someone, yet the black community blamed all whites for Martins death.

Earlier this year, Ferguson, Missouri police officer Darren Wilson was trying to detain two black teens who matched the description of a convenience store robbery that had just occurred minutes earlier. One of the black teens was Michael Brown, who from the evidence attacked Wilson causing injuries to the officers face. Wilson tried to stop Brown and defend himself by shooting the teen four times in the right arm, but Brown kept attacking the officer. Finally Wilson shot Brown in the head, killing him instantly. Browns companion in crime told everyone that they were walking away when the white cop shot Brown in the back, but that story was soon proven to be false. However, weeks of riots erupted in Ferguson, a suburb of St. Louis.

Black activists all over the nation have been chiming in, wanting Officer Wilson to be charged with the death of Brown. They dont care about the facts that the officer was injured by the teen who was bigger than Wilson. Even Barack Obama and US Attorney General Eric Holder revealed their racist side in demanding swift justice and prosecution of police officer Darren Wilson. From the Black House, I mean White House, to the streets of Ferguson, blacks have already tried and convicted Wilson and are ready for his execution.

Troy, New York City Councilwoman Anastasia Robertson is another black racist that has been doing her part to cause racial violence against white police officers. She tried to get a crowd of blacks to charge a white police officer that was just talking to a black woman that was involved in a domestic violence case. In a post, Robertson said she wanted peace and reconciliation, but out on the street she stirs up racial violence.

But where is the outcry and protests over the death of a white police officer in Rochester, New York at the hands of a black felon?

Daryl Pierson, a 32 year old father of two and Afghanistan War veteran, was shot and killed by Thomas Johnson III, convicted felon who happens to be black. Johnson has an extensive criminal record that spans two states. He had violated parole and was sent back to jail, only to get paroled a second time less than a month before he allegedly shot and killed Pierson.

You didnt hear about white crowds rioting and looting. You didnt hear about white police officers rioting and demanding the rounding up and execution of blacks like Anastasia Robertson claimed was going to happen after Ferguson. You also didnt hear about Piersons death on any of the liberal mainstream media news outlets. You didnt hear of Eric Holder traveling to Rochester or sending in 40 FBI agents to investigate, either. Barack Obama was too busy formulating a plan to fight ISIS, oh wait, he said he had no plan at the time of Piersons murder. Piersons murder wasnt even worth a visit by New York Governor Andrew Cuomo.

I want to know where Al Sharpton was at the time of Piersons murder. Why wasnt he shouting out his racial hatred at the black man who killed the white cop? Doesnt Sharpton and others like him constantly holler for equal treatment?

A black criminal killing a white cop is not racial enough to fuel the public outrage and riots that happens when a white cop kills a black person in the line of duty. There is a racial divide that is taking place in America, but its at the hands of the black community and people like Sharpton, Robertson, Holder and Obama.

Read more at http://godfatherpolitics.com/16989/black-felon-kills-white-cop-riots-now/#xd6wxf43pVtkXBe0.99

----------

DeadEye (09-09-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

because blacks are not held to the same standard as whites.

----------

DeadEye (09-09-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> because blacks are not held to the same standard as whites.


 Why, because of hate laws that were pushed. The only ones not protected under hate laws are white and Christians. Muslims, blacks, gays and Jews are. The ones in favor of hate laws.

----------

DeadEye (09-09-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

We have to figure out how to become a minority. Wait a minute...aren't we now a minority?

----------


## Roadmaster

They just pushed in Greece to go after Churches even. A new law approved by parliament sets prison sentences of up to three years — up  from two years — and fines of up to 20,000 euros ($26,000) for “inciting acts of  discrimination, hatred or violence” over race, religion or disability. This is being pushed by the World Jewish Congress. You can disagree with Christians and whites all day and show hate but they want a law that others can't disagree with them or say anything about their History or Israel no matter what.

----------

DeadEye (09-09-2014),Rutabaga (09-09-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

You all have it wrong.  The reason whites do riot when a black kills a white cop is because whites are to busy working their asses off to support these scum who are sucking up the welfare bucks.

----------

DeadEye (09-09-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

they call us "white trash"
and we remember..
they call us "bigots"
and we remember..
they call us "rednecks"
and we remember..
they call us "stupid"
and we remember..
they call us "ignorant"
and we remember..
they call us "gun nuts"
and we remember..
they call us "militia"
and we remember..

*but they forget.*.

they forget how many white trash, bigoted, redneck, guns nut, militia members there are...and how many christian, mormon, jewish bigoted guns nuts waiting in the wings, for the opportunity to settle some old scores..
they havent forgotten..

they think the police or military will protect them..

*but they forget.*.

they forget just how many white trash, bigoted, redneck, gun nuts there are in* those groups..
*
its almost time..

the reckoning is close..

the tree needs water...

----------


## Sheldonna

> In 2001, white Cincinnati police officer Steven Roach shot and killed Timothy Thomas, a 19 year old black teen. Police were in the process of executing an arrest warrant for Thomas when he tried to flee the scene. In the process, Roach shot Thomas as he believed the young man was reaching for gun in a dark alley. It turns out that Thomas wasnt armed, and some believe he was merely trying to pull up his baggy pants. Riots broke out in Cincinnati for the next 4 days and tensions continued to boil for several years after.
> 
> In 2012, Sanford, Florida security guard George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin, a 17 year old black teen. Martin was unarmed, but had physically attacked Zimmerman who tried to question him about being in that specific neighborhood at that time of night. Riots broke out all over the country. Whites were attacked and beat up all in the name of Trayvon, even though Zimmerman was Hispanic, not white. Martin had a police record, owned a set of burglary tools, had been expelled from school on several occasions and even posted that he wanted to fight someone, yet the black community blamed all whites for Martins death.
> 
> Earlier this year, Ferguson, Missouri police officer Darren Wilson was trying to detain two black teens who matched the description of a convenience store robbery that had just occurred minutes earlier. One of the black teens was Michael Brown, who from the evidence attacked Wilson causing injuries to the officers face. Wilson tried to stop Brown and defend himself by shooting the teen four times in the right arm, but Brown kept attacking the officer. Finally Wilson shot Brown in the head, killing him instantly. Browns companion in crime told everyone that they were walking away when the white cop shot Brown in the back, but that story was soon proven to be false. However, weeks of riots erupted in Ferguson, a suburb of St. Louis.
> 
> Black activists all over the nation have been chiming in, wanting Officer Wilson to be charged with the death of Brown. They dont care about the facts that the officer was injured by the teen who was bigger than Wilson. Even Barack Obama and US Attorney General Eric Holder revealed their racist side in demanding swift justice and prosecution of police officer Darren Wilson. From the Black House, I mean White House, to the streets of Ferguson, blacks have already tried and convicted Wilson and are ready for his execution.
> 
> Troy, New York City Councilwoman Anastasia Robertson is another black racist that has been doing her part to cause racial violence against white police officers. She tried to get a crowd of blacks to charge a white police officer that was just talking to a black woman that was involved in a domestic violence case. In a post, Robertson said she wanted peace and reconciliation, but out on the street she stirs up racial violence.
> ...


You know it's never race-baiter-worthy news if/when a whitey gets killed in an altercation with a black person.  It's just payback and Just Us.

----------

